# Had to post this....



## treasures_cherished (Apr 14, 2005)

Okay, so I got this freaky email just now, and I wanted to post it in here because it made me so sad that someone could possibly act this way... I will cut and paste it:








"Dear Brandi, 
I have been reading up on your posts, and just wanted to give you some advice. I know you are very excited about bringing a Maltese home, but ask yourself this question: Is it because you truly love the breed, or because they are 'cute' dogs? I think that anyone who has as many questions as yourself and some other people, honestly does not know enough about the breed, and should leave the puppies for someone who DOES know the breed. These dogs are very particular, and need someone who knows the history and the ways of the breed to truly be a good owner. And, if you are only getting this puppy to be a trophy (hence the "Dog Boutique" post), then you are very wrong. 
Also, how dare you leave a brand new puppy in a kennel only a month or so after you bring her home? You should be ashamed. That is no way to treat a dog that you 'act' like you are going to love/care for so deeply.
This said, I hope that you reconsider bringing that dog into your life.
XXXX"








Okay, how awful is this? I almost cried! Of course I dont know everything there is to know about Malts. But I have read so much that my eyes hurt, and now when I read something it is for the fourth or fifth time. I have been researching for months. And because I want my baby to be cute does this make me a bad person? I know that this little baby coming home will get more love and affection than most places she could end up? I tried to email this person back, but it said member unknown. I contacted yahoo about it, of course, but we'll see if they get back to me. I was just very disheartened, and wanted to share this with all of you.....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Evidently this is someone who posts on SM?








Don't pay it any attention...someone is just being a jerk!


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

I think its great that you ask so many questions it just means you really care and don't want to make any mistakes with your new baby.

Some people are real idiots!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treasures_cherished_@Apr 25 2005, 08:52 AM
> *Okay, so I got this freaky email just now, and I wanted to post it in here because it made me so sad that someone could possibly act this way... I will cut and paste it:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


This person is a member here? I am so sorry you were treated this way. Not everyone feels the same way that this person does.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I certainly don't think that we can assume that they post here. They might be members because Joe says that he's had some people join that he's not so sure about (IP's, etc.), but not posters. Our posters here are pretty straightforward and if someone had something to say I believe that they wouldn't hide behind some mystery email address. I'm sorry this happened but I don't for one minute believe that it was a regular poster from this site.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Do you know who sent this to you?? That is the most upsetting thing I have seen. If you didn't ask questions, you would not know would you!! As far as leaving the puppy so soon after you get it.....I am sorry, but LIFE happens and these things come up at times......we all have to leave them once in a while. As I said, Sis will be with a sitter Thursday for 5 days, it can't be helped. I won't take her on a plane and then leave her crated for hours on end just to take her with us. She'll be less stressed and better off being able to romp and play with a friend in a loving home here until we get back. Please just ignore the email, more and more people from the "other site" are coming here to start trouble because the site they are on is just horrible. I cannot believe that a "regular" SM member would of sent this to you.







I would also PM Joe on this and let him know what happened.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Apr 25 2005, 10:18 AM
> *I certainly don't think that we can assume that they post here.  They might be members because Joe says that he's had some people join that he's not so sure about (IP's, etc.), but not posters.  Our posters here are pretty straightforward and if someone had something to say I believe that they wouldn't hide behind some mystery email address.  I'm sorry this happened but I don't for one minute believe that it was a regular poster from this site.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56187*


[/QUOTE]









Yeah, I guess "posts" was the wrong word to use...obviously "reads/lurks" here...


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Apr 25 2005, 11:18 AM
> *I certainly don't think that we can assume that they post here.  They might be members because Joe says that he's had some people join that he's not so sure about (IP's, etc.), but not posters.  Our posters here are pretty straightforward and if someone had something to say I believe that they wouldn't hide behind some mystery email address.  I'm sorry this happened but I don't for one minute believe that it was a regular poster from this site.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56187*


[/QUOTE]

I was thinking the same thing. 

What awful (and obnoxious) things to say to you.







I would suggest that if this person is a regular poster, that he/she post here and explain their point of view.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thier cuteness is what drew me to the breed. nothing wrong with that. i hope it wasnt someone from SM. to me you being here asking questions, is more than most people do before they get a puppy. so i applaud u!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Apr 25 2005, 10:18 AM
> *I certainly don't think that we can assume that they post here.  They might be members because Joe says that he's had some people join that he's not so sure about (IP's, etc.), but not posters.  Our posters here are pretty straightforward and if someone had something to say I believe that they wouldn't hide behind some mystery email address.  I'm sorry this happened but I don't for one minute believe that it was a regular poster from this site.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56187*


[/QUOTE]


I agree... especially if it now says they are not a member. Sounds like someone with nothing better to do than cause trouble. I wouldn't even give it the attention of discussing it further that is more than likely what was intended, to cause havoc on a site that doesn't agree with their opinions.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I agree with this person to an extent (and no it wasn't me). I don't agree with them about treasures_cherished though. 
At least treasures_cherished is asking questions. I would rather a person ask 1,000 stupid questions (not that yours are, I haven't even read all your posts so I wouldn't know) and get the right answers so they know better, then just buy a puppy (any kind) without knowing or asking a thing. 
I wish I had asked more questions before I got Fantasia. I thought I did my research but after getting Fantasia I realized I didn't know enough about the breed. I only asked questions _after_ the fact. I would rather someone ask the questions _before _the fact. 
Please don't listen to this person. Don't let it get in your way of learning EVERYTHING you can about this breed. 
Now for the part that I do agree with. Some people get this breed because they want a trophy and that's wrong. Those people just want to have an accessory to show off to everyone. It has become a bad trend in the Hollywood scene and it's sad. Those people don't care to educate themselves about the breed. 
I haven't read the thread yet because I have no clue what they were talking about when they said


> Also, how dare you leave a brand new puppy in a kennel only a month or so after you bring her home? You should be ashamed. That is no way to treat a dog that you 'act' like you are going to love/care for so deeply.[/B]


 but I agree. Why would you leave a dog in a puppy in a kennel if they don't have all their vaccinations? Of course yelling wasn't the answer. This person should have told you why you shouldn't do this instead of yelling about it. Anyway if you haven't done this yet, please don't do it. If you have already done this, please don't do it again. Find a pet sitter instead. That way they can watch your pup in your home and the pup won't be in any danger (if you trust the sitter).


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I would not listen to one persons opinion. Some people think they know everything, they are the ones who really need to learn.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

was this an email ? Do you have the return addy for it?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Apr 25 2005, 10:26 AM
> *I would not listen to one persons opinion. Some people think they know everything, they are the ones who really need to learn.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56200*


[/QUOTE]


completely off subject but Sheryl who is in the basket in the shades? That is such a cute pic.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Remember the email that Joe sent resently... there are some suspious. users on SM.. can spell that. So do not get worked up over this. So long as you know in your heart your maltese will be treated with love an care.


----------



## treasures_cherished (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 25 2005, 10:33 AM
> *was this an email ? Do you have the return addy for it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56206*


[/QUOTE]
Yes, it was an email to my yahoo account. Which is weird, b/c I dont know how they wouldve gotten that address. But, when I tried to reply, it said member not found....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treasures_cherished+Apr 25 2005, 11:37 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it was an email to my yahoo account. Which is weird, b/c I dont know how they wouldve gotten that address. But, when I tried to reply, it said member not found....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56212
[/B][/QUOTE]

If in your account you listed your personal email and allow users to email you to your personal account. I think that is how they did that.


----------



## treasures_cherished (Apr 14, 2005)

I just wanted to say thank you so much for eveybody who responded, (and those to come) to this thread. I was just very upset, and had to vent. And thought you guys should read it. I dont think it was a member of SM, only b/c everyone that I have met/talked to here so far is SOOOO nice and helpful. I know in my heart that Im going to be a great mommy to Belle, b/c my main priority is to make her feel loved and welcome in her new home, and to give her a wonderful life full of happy people! 
So again, thank you so much for everything!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have to honest and say I knew "squat" about Maltese when I got Missy.. in fact, I was actually seeking a Bichon... either of which would be my first experience with a pure-bred. ( Most former pooches were mixed breeds adopted from the shelter).
long story.. but hubby arranged to "meet" her as a surprise for me ( a BYB.. had mom and dad raised in their home.) I agreed to go to "just look" to please my hubby more than anything... well saw Missy and I fell in love immediately and no question she was coming to our home and hearts.
It was after the fact I started to research so as to give the best possible care for her.
I don't regret it for one second.. even though her health issues are multiple and she has been one costly little pooch but I know in my heart nobody could have done more and possible they would have 'given up on her".. I really feel she was meant to be with us.
With that said.. I don't advocate this at all.., and likely if I was connected to the internet at the time I would have gotten right on before we even went to get some background at least as to the needs , etc. of the breed... and would have asked questions.. would it have changed my mind.. regarding the amount of care and possible breed issues.. I doubt it. 
I'm sorry you got that e-mail... I do think it was "cowardly" for the person to not identfy themselves. I never have taken issue with someone who disagrees with me or had a comment I may or may not like..( that's what makes the world interesting is diversified opinions) but I feel the mature and 'right thing' to do is to when one has a negative comment is to indentify oneself.
Terry and Missy


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Apr 25 2005, 11:42 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

If in your account you listed your personal email and allow users to email you to your personal account. I think that is how they did that.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56217
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just clicked on your name and clicked where it says to send this person an email and a window came up that said


> IMPORTANT: To prevent malicious use, all emails sent via this form are logged and the contents recorded and available to the administrators. DO NOT email user names, passwords or any personal details.[/B]


So if this is how they emailed you I would PM Joe and have him look into it. He can figure out who this person is. Maybe they will get a stern talking to too.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's so terrible!!! I'm sorry you are being bothered by this, but don't let it get to you too much!!







Two years ago I didn't know a thing about malts besides the fact that they were little adorable pups. Today I am sitting here with my two precious little guys!! Life if about learning new things and new experiences. If we never asked questions, I'm sure lots of us here would be having some problems, and if asking questions was a sign of a terrible puppy parent, this site wouldn't exist. I think it is GREAT that you are asking questions and looking for other's opinions. In my opinion, that is what shows you really do care and that you are really serious about your commitment to your malt.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 25 2005, 10:51 AM
> *He can figure out who this person is.  Maybe they will get a stern talking to too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56228*


[/QUOTE]


LOL Thanks Fanny I burst out laughing at "stern talking to". Everyone looked at me like umm whats funny? But you sounded just like Granny(the woman who raised me)


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I guess some people don't have anything better to do than to sit in judgement of everyone else. I am very glad, for one, that we all have the opportunity to ask all the questions we can here on SM. I am so glad that you posted this...I think we all need to be aware of the trolls and malcontents out there in cyberspace. I really like the fact that, while we may disagree, we are a pretty friendly bunch.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treasures_cherished+Apr 25 2005, 09:37 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it was an email to my yahoo account. Which is weird, b/c I dont know how they wouldve gotten that address. But, when I tried to reply, it said member not found....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56212
[/B][/QUOTE]


hmm perhaps they blocked you as a user so you could not reply back. That's sad.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is terrible! Don't listen to them. I think it is great that you are asking all of tons questions. That is what this website is for. How else are you & others going to learn if we don't ask questions.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

I too was treated badly on another site and I know how much it can hurt. I am so sorry you had to endure that. They had no right. Just know that asking questions is how we all learn.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Please don't let them get to you. I read about the maltese breed for a year before getting my Abbey and I still had questions. I was scared to ask them - afraid someone would judge me too. But I'm glad I came here and asked questions. This is our first inside dog and it has been trying and frustrating at times (so was my 2nd born skinchild!) but we love Abbey and want to try what others have to suggest to make things not only better for us but for Abbey as well. This person may think they have all the answers but like children - each one is individually different and what works for one may not always work for others.

Keep asking questions - We are all here to help each other!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Bless your heart.... getting a Malt should be a happy experience... don't let this person ruin it for you. I didn't know much of anything in 1990 when I got my first Malt but everything worked out fine.... I'm sure I knew way less than you do..... after all, we didn't even have the Internet back then!

How do you feel about posting the email address for us to see here on SM. There may be something about it that is familiar.... also Joe might be able to see if anyone applying for membership to SM has used it.....


----------



## MikeyandMe (Apr 8, 2005)

That's just horrible that someone would do that!







Just because someone isn't born with a Maltese in their arms doesn't mean that they can't learn about them and fall in love with them no matter what. Isn't everyone at some point a "first time Malt owner"? And that doesn't mean that they knew everything about them before they got their puppy, right? Anyone who will love their baby deserves to own it. Don't let that person get to you.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Please don't let that upset you. I think you'll be a good mom just by the fact that you're here and trying to learn. Owning a puppy is a learning experience. I read up for months before I got Bella and I'm still learning everyday almost a year later.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I also didnt know a thing about a MALTESE... other than they are LOYAL to their owners! I was attracted to that all on its own...I love the one on one affection I get from kodie.







Anyway... I have LEARNED sooooo much ever since I got him and I know more now incase I ever get another little one...







... so I guess this person may as well yell at me too.














I do recommend researching... (WHICH YOUR DOING and its wonderful!!  ) I think everyone is entitled to their own opinions but gosh why do people have to be so darn RUDE about their views! I HATE that! Voice your opinion but dont be rude! It's a shame this person is picking you apart... I thought we are on this forum to learn from each other!?!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

this is absolutely ridiculous. this person sounds very unhappy to me. something is wrong with her that she feels the need to lash out at you, someone she doesn't even know!







i researched maltese dogs for awhile before i purchased mine, but ultimately i bought one because i find the breed adorable!. oh and the DOG BOUTIQUE comment, she is really







. maltese is a breed to be spoiled and pampered and where better than a doggie boutique!!!










this last weekend i visited "fifi and romeo" (the king of dog boutiques all over the world). the things is there are so beautiful! i bought a carrier. i have been meaning to take pictures to post. it is soooo cute! if you haven't seen the website, please check it out, they just started online shopping! 

www.fifiandromeo.com

last thing, get a malt and learn first hand, sometimes that is the best way!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

ourprettytessa,

I have been to "fifi and romeo's" and their stuff is beautiful. Quite a bit too pricey for me (who can spend $100 and up for a sweater for you dog?) Probably some people (and I would love to be able to) but at this point our finances don't allow us to. I did see the carriers. They are great.

Treasure-cherished,

Don't be upset by that e-mail. I don't know who would write such an awful thing. Its great that you are asking questions. I didn't know a thing about the breed when we got Miko. I am sure lots of people would criticize me for getting a dog when I am gone for long hours and plan to have children soon. Well, too bad...because I don't want to wait till I am retired to have a dog!!

Good luck with your pup!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just noticed something about the email that you got..... did the actual email say "Dear Brandi"? Because as far as I know, you have never told us your name here on SM. I searched on the name "Brandi" and the only time it came up was in this post. Soooo, it seems like whoever wrote you that email knows you personally.


----------



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 25 2005, 02:06 PM
> *I just noticed something about the email that you got..... did the actual email say "Dear Brandi"?  Because as far as I know, you have never told us your name here on SM. I searched on the name "Brandi" and the only time it came up was in this post. Soooo, it seems like whoever wrote you that email knows you personally.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56330*


[/QUOTE]


Wow. I totally missed that.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 25 2005, 01:06 PM
> *I just noticed something about the email that you got..... did the actual email say "Dear Brandi"?  Because as far as I know, you have never told us your name here on SM. I searched on the name "Brandi" and the only time it came up was in this post. Soooo, it seems like whoever wrote you that email knows you personally.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56330*


[/QUOTE]

Good point, Sher! If you haven't used your name in your posts or your profile, then have you PM'd someone who would have your real name? If not, then either someone is hacking into Joe's list, or it's someone who knows you. Have you used your real name on another maltese board?


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Apr 25 2005, 01:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly what drew me to this breed as well. I wanted a little white fluffy dog and I researched dogs and found out that a Maltese would be perfect. What is wrong with that? Because I didn't want a Maltese for other "valid" reasons makes me a bad pet owner? I don't think so!









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56303
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wanted a dog i could put bows in their hair lol, other reason as well but that was honetly a huge factor












> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad+Apr 25 2005, 02:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. I totally missed that.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56339
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow thats kinda creepy (ok all that comment proubly did was worry you sorry)....That letter was written just to be nasty I mean come on now it really dosnt even make sense 



> I think that anyone who has as many questions as yourself and some other people, honestly does not know enough about the breed, and should leave the puppies for someone who DOES know the breed. These dogs are very particular, and need someone who knows the history and the ways of the breed to truly be a good owner.[/B]


I guess you are supposed to be born knowing everything about the breed becuase this person sees asking questions as bad. Knowing the history of the breed is intresting and kinda fun but what at all does it have to do with being able to take care of one? 

I think if you hadnt made this post the person who sent you that email proubly would have kept sending them to random people who post on here.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG.....







I'm so sorry what happened. I agree with everyone here don't listen to this crazy perosn. You're asking questions cause u care about the breed.












> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 25 2005, 12:06 PM
> *I just noticed something about the email that you got..... did the actual email say "Dear Brandi"?  Because as far as I know, you have never told us your name here on SM. I searched on the name "Brandi" and the only time it came up was in this post. Soooo, it seems like whoever wrote you that email knows you personally.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56330*


[/QUOTE]

That's really scary!!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

oh wow, agreed...that Brandi issue. Have you talked to anyone in PM or on AIM or any messenger that would know your real name?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I am so sorry this happened to you









You are doing the right thing by coming here and asking questions. I hope this problem is figured out! I hope this doesn't stop you from coming here


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Gosh, I'm not sure if that was a prank, but that letter is just a bunch of ignorance. How can you judge anyone on a forum? ESPECIALLY when you're NEW!?!! 

And I did SOME research about Maltese before I got BC & N and TONS MORE after I got them, and I still had a million questions to ask on SM. WHYDO WE HAVE A FORUM IN THE FIRST PLACE IF WE CANT ASK QUESTIONS? 

I think they're just trying to be mean to be mean. 

What's wrong with ppl lately? No body's mama taught them about respect?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

First of all, it is great you ask questions....how else can a person learn?--DUH. 2nd of course u find these malts adorable, okay, so what. If you thought they were ugly then u wouldnt want them. Obviously that is probably what drew most of us to these little babies, I know it did for my husband and I. I would also ignore the emailer, they are just trying to get under your skin. If they are being that bitter and having that better than thou attitude, who cares, u know how much love you will give a little furbaby,and what a great life u will give to one, obviously the emailer has some sort of issues going on.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 25 2005, 10:51 AM
> *I just clicked on your name and clicked where it says to send this person an email and a window came up that said QUOTE*


*



IMPORTANT: To prevent malicious use, all emails sent via this form are logged and the contents recorded and available to the administrators. DO NOT email user names, passwords or any personal details.

Click to expand...

*So if this is how they emailed you I would PM Joe and have him look into it. He can figure out who this person is. Maybe they will get a stern talking to too.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56228
[/B][/QUOTE]

I checked the email logs and it didnt originate from SM that i can tell


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I must agree with everyone that your asking questions only means you are a loving and responsible "mommy". I know it is easier said than done but please try to ignore this e-mail. Things are really getting a little crazy, I would let Joe know about this and may be he can help you straighten this out. I am sorry you had to be the target of someones rude tactics.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg! whoever wrote this to you is







please don't pay any attention to it


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I personally know how crazy internet people can be. This is why I think it's best to give out as little personal information as possible, and never your e-mail, real location (unless extremely general), your picture, or yoru real name. Of course, the only problem with that is that most of the fun of a forum is sharing all kinds of personal stories. There are so many posts that I wanted to make, so many things that I wanted to say that I couldn't because it would provide too much information on me. One post might not do it, but collect up all of a person's posts and you'd be amazed at how much personal info you can have on them.









Like everyone else said, ignore that freak. Freaks will be freaks; that's why they are called freaks. They just don't know how to function as human beings.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Its just aweful for someone to send this to you.But how did they know so much info? Do you belong to another forum and have been posting these things there?
Since Joe said he didnt think it came from SM???
Im truley sorry that they have done this to you,ignore them....


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

That is so cruel, how can anybody be that cruel an rude . Sounds to me that they need some help with there everyday life. I don't think anybody on this earth can say we know it all I know I sure don't and always have my ears an eyes open to learn more about this breed. Ignore it don't let it bother you if you do that is what they wanted it to do. YOu know in your heart you have all the love to give this special maltese an to care for it best you know how. People like that you will cross all the time in your life time but remember their time will come home to them for being so ugly an dis responsible acting that way. 
Keep your head up an love your baby no matter what anybody says. That babies needs you.
Teaco


----------



## treasures_cherished (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, after a little detective work I figured out where it came from, and actually have a pretty good idea of who it was. I WAS going to another malt site, I wont mention any names (OM) ahem.... and there were plenty of people there who were rude and didnt think you should own a malt unless you were a friggin dog genius. So, now I know where it came from. But I decided not to write back because I am a bigger person. I did, however, contact the site and let them know it was going on.

Thanks again SOOOOOOOO much for everybodies warm comments! And of course that wont make me leave the site.... You guys are gonna be extented family before I know it!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

whoa.. that brandi things pretty scary..

joe do you think someone could have hacked into your site?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treasures_cherished_@Apr 25 2005, 08:42 PM
> *Well, after a little detective work I figured out where it came from, and actually have a pretty good idea of who it was. I WAS going to another malt site, I wont mention any names (OM) ahem.... and there were plenty of people there who were rude and didnt think you should own a malt unless you were a friggin dog genius. So, now I know where it came from. But I decided not to write back because I am a bigger person. I did, however, contact the site and let them know it was going on.
> 
> Thanks again SOOOOOOOO much for everybodies warm comments! And of course that wont make me leave the site.... You guys are gonna be extented family before I know it!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I've got a question.... There is no email capability from that site so how would a _member _know your email address? Isn't the administrator the only one who would have that kind of information?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 25 2005, 07:42 PM
> *joe do you think someone could have hacked into your site?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

no, i dont think so


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treasures_cherished_@Apr 25 2005, 07:42 PM
> *Well, after a little detective work I figured out where it came from, and actually have a pretty good idea of who it was. I WAS going to another malt site, I wont mention any names (OM) ahem.... and there were plenty of people there who were rude and didnt think you should own a malt unless you were a friggin dog genius. So, now I know where it came from. But I decided not to write back because I am a bigger person. I did, however, contact the site and let them know it was going on.
> 
> Thanks again SOOOOOOOO much for everybodies warm comments! And of course that wont make me leave the site.... You guys are gonna be extented family before I know it!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Glad to hear u figured it out!







Also good for u for not stooping to their level!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treasures_cherished_@Apr 25 2005, 07:42 PM
> *Well, after a little detective work I figured out where it came from, and actually have a pretty good idea of who it was. I WAS going to another malt site, I wont mention any names (OM) ahem.... and there were plenty of people there who were rude and didnt think you should own a malt unless you were a friggin dog genius. So, now I know where it came from. But I decided not to write back because I am a bigger person. I did, however, contact the site and let them know it was going on.
> 
> Thanks again SOOOOOOOO much for everybodies warm comments! And of course that wont make me leave the site.... You guys are gonna be extented family before I know it!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


If it is the same site I am thinking of...they don't publish emails do they?


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I only wish that other site would post email addresses...I am worried about someone now and I have no way of checking on her. As for this email...I would chalk it up to a person who is so rude and obnoxious that they are not worth your time. how horrible of them to spoil the fun of having a wonderful furry loved one who makes us enjoy the simple pleasures. Don't pay them any mind and ask all the questions you want...there are others on here that will always have an answer or even some who will look things up if noone has an answer. 

I love that about this site.

S


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

IF this site is the one we are all thinking of, the only ones being able to know her e-mail address are the administrators. Are you surprised ? The only thing they can do here is lurk. So they try to disrupt another way.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

The world is full of miserable people who thrive on making others miserable as well. Don't let this person win. Don't let him or her take the joy out of this for you. We are glad you're here, and will do whatever we can to support and help you during this exciting time!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

the only way that "other" site gives you email addresses is thru a moderator. They don't allow you to post your email there.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 25 2005, 08:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a question.... There is no email capability from that site so how would a _member _know your email address? Isn't the *administrator *the only one who would have that kind of information?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56591
[/B][/QUOTE]
That is what I was thinking. Sounds like something he would do.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 25 2005, 09:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a question.... There is no email capability from that site so how would a _member _know your email address? Isn't the administrator the only one who would have that kind of information?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56591
[/B][/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Apr 25 2005, 10:54 PM
> *IF this site is the one we are all thinking of, the only ones being able to know her e-mail address are the administrators. Are you surprised ? The only thing they can do here is lurk. So they try to disrupt another way.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56649*


[/QUOTE]

I was thinking the same thing. Even though you reported it, nothing will be done because they had to have been a mod or the admin. They couldn't have gotten your email address here because you can't get yours here. You can only email from this site to you and even then your email address doesn't show up to them when they try to email. 
Be ready to be booted from that site. If it was an admin or a mod your banning might follow after you reported it. 
It's better over here anyway.
Glad you figured it out. Just wish you could have narrowed it down to the exact person. Oh well, just knowing where it came from is bad enough.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad you found out where it came from. I haven't been around this site very long but I couldn't imagine anyone here doing that. IMO anyone who would send an email like that without putting their name on it doesn't have any balls, so to speak!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Boy, I have been gone for a few days and I miss all kinds of things.

Brandi - Don't let that email bother you. You are here asking and reading, so in my opinion that is going to make you a great malt mommy. I too wanted a little dog when I first started researching all kinds of dogs and settled on a maltese. Does that make me a "bad doggy mommy?" I don't think so. I have learned so much here about taking care of her and when I do have a question I know I can come on here and ask it without people making me feel bad.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

So glad to hear you are the better person in this whole thing Brandi. If this email is any indication they really need to get a life!!














Stick with us here, you'll be glad you did!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

did you ever figure out who sent you this?


----------

